# First Latte on my Classic



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi people.

Tried out my new refurb Classic today with some espresso beans freshly roasted on Thursday from Small Batch Coffee in Brighton.

Used my Porlex grinder but took 3 tries to get it ok. First 2 tries the machine choked but this last try was good.

Poured a 2oz shot in 32 seconds. 2 seconds slow but will try a firmer tamp next time.

The steaming on this machine compared to my Cubika Plus is a night and day difference. Finally got some microfoam!

Here is a pic


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like very good micro foam.....nice one


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

glevum said:


> Looks like very good micro foam.....nice one


Thanks









Needed a bit more milk though.

The beans I used dont go through milk as well as James Gormet Formula 6. Might have to go back to that.

Want to try Extract original too.


----------

